# I hate men!



## countrychick227 (Oct 25, 2009)

_*I hate men! in my class and everywhere else i hear the same thing over and over again..."fatass" i admit it i have a wide backend and waist but i think there is a better word instead of fatass like big butt bubble butt or even "ghetto booty" but i hate it. i cry and cry over it. my mom says ignore them DO U KNOW HOW HARD THAT IS? oh jesus ladies can u help me out a it to face theses bullies and tell them off?*_


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 25, 2009)

how old are ya? i only ask because guys of a certain age in my experience say stuff like that to girls is because they are following the crowd and most probably want to "tap tha ass" i was thin growing up and i got called lots of hurtful stuff, and yeah it hurts but fu*k em, give em the finger and walk away wiggling your ass and knowing your gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

How old are these guys?

Because from what I understand, a lot of adult men seem to prefer women that have a little extra meat on their bones.

I'm sorry that they're being so hurtful toward you. Honestly, I think your best bet is (like your mom said) to ignore them. Even if what they say gets to you. In the past, I've had a couple of guys make rude comments about my body, and it hurt at first. But then I actually thought about it, and those guys weren't exactly perfect 10's themselves...and their attitudes toward women sucked. So it's ok if they didn't like how I looked, because I would never have been interested in guys like them anyway.

Just know that not all guys out there are like that; some are actually decent human beings. And know that there are guys out there that might actually prefer how you look.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 25, 2009)

aww hun don't fret about it!

in my experience of men, they PREFER bigger bums/butts. seriously. be proud of what you have, you can't change it, you just have to accept it. there are plenty of beautiful women out there with bigger behinds:

J Lo






Tyra






and obviously..

beyonce!






so count yourself lucky! i have one skinny, non existent arse, i'm jealous of you!


----------



## Karren (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah!! What Lucy said!! Not that I have any experience with men other than being one... Men are idiots and just ignore them.. All except me.. Don't ignore me!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 25, 2009)

Even tho it might be hurtful, dont let me get to ya girl! Some girls would kill to have a big butt so take it as a blessing. I have a big butt and sometimes it sucks cuz my pants dont fit cuz of it but I wouldnt have it any other way and neither would my boyfriend.


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 26, 2009)

Read "What You Think of Me is None of my Business" by Terry Cole Whitaker and then get on with the business of living a good life for yourself... Don't get caught up on the praise people bestow you with, but don't get down over the criticism either. Ask him why he is so interested in the size of your rear?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 26, 2009)

I would ignore them, i know you want to tell them off but doing that just gets a rise out of you which is what the bullies want.

if it does get to be to much to handle i would suggest speaking to a school official (if you are at a school) as for men outside of school you cant really do much just for them calling you a name sadly, so just dont take it to heart.

but i promise you the easiest way to stop people from making fun of you is to just ignore them. when i was in middle school a girl used to make fun of me and i found the easiest thing for me to do was to just completely ignore her, because it not only helped me not feel hurt by the insults but it also seemed to do a really good job of anoying her that her insults were not having an impact.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 26, 2009)

Self acceptance boo....that's all that matters....ignore what the outside has to say


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! What Lucy said!! Not that I have any experience with men other than being one... Men are idiots and just ignore them.. All except me.. Don't ignore me!



Yeah, what she said.
If you ignore them, it will frustrate them. They aren't men, they're boys...They are trying to get a rise out of you. Your Mom is right...


----------



## internetchick (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you in college? If so, then I would bring it up with the school. They will address the matter. You shouldn't have to put up with that. There are some extremely stupid men who think it's OK to say this stuff to women. Luckily they are not all that way.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In the past, I've had a couple of guys make rude comments about my body, and it hurt at first. But then I actually thought about it, and *those guys weren't exactly perfect 10's themselves...and their attitudes toward women sucked.* So it's ok if they didn't like how I looked, because I would never have been interested in guys like them anyway. This exactly. I have noticed too that the kind of men who go around saying this aren't exactly guys with much to offer, and somehow I think their mean bitterness has more to do with their inability to deal with their own shortcomings.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 26, 2009)

I know it must hurt when they call you these names... You should ignore them like your mum says... What age are they?? As soon as they realise that it is not getting to you or upsetting you anymore, they will probably feel stupid and stop... Be proud of what you got!!

There are guys out there who prefer us girls with some meat on us!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2009)

How rude! at least it's a good way to vet them - no real man would say those things to you, he would love you for who and what you are, so in a way 'you're fortunate that they're preventing you from wasting your time on them!

and the others are right - they aren't men, they're boys. Real men like curvy women.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 26, 2009)

Your best bet is to do like your mom said, ignore them. Love yourself, that's all you'll ever be and there's nothing wrong with having curves !

When i was in junior high one of my friends used to answer back "how much does your stupidity weighs ?"' it shut their mouth


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 26, 2009)

The older you get, men seem to like a little cushion. Rail thin is SOOOOOO OUT!

There will always be those guys just looking for arm candy, but remember "Personality never fades, but looks do!"


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 27, 2009)

Aw hon, you obviously have the boys mixed up with men. Telling them off won't help you. They haven't developed their brains yet and won't for at least another ten years. Well, at least most of them anyways.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2009)

If my fiancee told me that, he would not be saying that again. When I met him I had severe depression and he thought I looked good (he didnt know I was sick). However, I have gained 50 pounds since and he still thinks I look good (I was very sick when I was thin and I am not supposed to weigh that little.) I need to lose about 20 pounds but I had broken my ankle and was in a wheelchair for a year, kinda hard to exercise sitting down. I am ok now so hopefully I can get it off, it is expensive buying new pants, undies, and barely any shirts still fit.


----------



## knickers13 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yep, these boys need to grow up. I know heaps of guys that won't go near a girl if she doesn't have some curves. Definitely ignore them, they aren't worth it.


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you feel like you've got any good advice so far Country Chick? It sounds like an incredibly frustrating situation. I wish I had some good advice that I could dispense.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the issue here is, you. YOU need to be comfortable in your own skin. YOUu need to accept and recognize that YOU are beautiful and YOU are curvy. Your beautiful curves intimidate them... And so what? YOU're not trying to impress them. They could be silly, make their "jokes" but it doesn't affect YOU because YOU know "YOU GOT IT GOIN ON!"

So, Girl plz... I'm sure you have more important things to focus on... Enjoy your life.


----------



## forevernars (Oct 27, 2009)

Obviously they are paying attention to your bum for some reason either cause they are young little boys who haven't reached puberty yet and have nothing better to do or they are just jealous, I'm definitely going for jealous! TRUST ME


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 28, 2009)

There are PLENTY of men out there who love a bit more back there as well, so just wait until you get a bit older


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 28, 2009)

I hate to be the broken record here, but everyone is right. If you let them get to you and comment back, they will know it is working and the next time they will be meaner yet.

I've never understood why most men can look as they do and us girls are supposed to think they are dead sexy, but they are sure to point out our every quirk and flaw, and expect nothing less than a Victoria's Secret model.

You have to be happy with yourself--I can't tell if you aren't, based on your statements. I know you've said your rear is a little large, but like the other ladies said, that doesn't matter now. And when you find a GROWN UP man, he will love you for you, and the fact that your butt isn't tiny, will only make him love you more. He will love all parts of you, the good and the not so good.

So as hard as it is, just ignore these children making the comments. I spent my teenage years crying in my room too, but even that lets them win, even if they don't know it. You are worth more than that--THEY are the ones who aren't worth it. So hold your head up and know that they are picking on you, and no doubt many others, in order to mask their OWN insecurities and failings--it makes them feel better about themselves to hurt you. So don't let them do it! KNOW that you are a beautiful person!


----------



## nachiketkhanna (Nov 7, 2009)

i am a guy.i hope you dont bother me answering back to you.

when i was at school. i was very chubby since i had a lot of swelling in my body all over.

girls and guys used to make fun of me.

i used to feel bad even.

but after then a girl came to my life and she loved me from the core of her heart.

now she is my wife.

she helped me increase my confidence.

i went through serious medication.and now i am cool dude.

and those who used to make fun of me now look upto me with jealousy.

but her view towards me was the same loving.

wait for the perfect guy in your life.

everyone is not just the same.


----------



## mylittlepenguin (Nov 13, 2009)

i dont know if it helps, but im a size 8 uk, (i think its a 4 us?) carrying around 30FF boobs...all i ever hear is guys mentioning my breasticles, take it as a compliment! i'd love some of that booty to balance me out when im walking in heels lol





and if you cant take it as a compliment, it might be too hard, just ignore them! every guy ive met has wanted a girl with a bit of booty. no one wants to be hugging a girl and feel every one of her bones.

hope things get better hun. xxx


----------



## derkie_MUJ (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear. My best advise is to not let it get to you. yes its hard to do. I'm skinny and super short and flat in the buns area. So i've been called plenty hurtful things and still do get rude comments or suggestions. I just shrug it off!!! EMBRACE YOUR CURVES!!! Show that you love your body. Confidence will shut them up! Ignoring also helps, but sometimes when you ignore them, they get a kick out of it knowing you're ignoring cos it does hurt you.

I know plenty of curvy women who embrace their curves and it didnt matter what size they wore, they were still beautiful! It was their self confidence! Hey, but in the end, THEY'RE JUST BOYS!!! They probably got their own personal issues and get their high off poking fun at you.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't some guys like a nice sizable booty?


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to add, a lot of guys loved it when I had some extra meat on my bones. A long-term boyfriend I used to have said he liked having "something to hold on to" lol


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

i don't know how anyone could hate men, they are wonderful, in fact i perfer talking to them than talking to women, they make much better friends, they are laidback and so easy to get along with.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 15, 2009)

huh.

The majority of the people on this site are women.

how ya doing?


----------

